# Rocky River 1-31



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I had the day off and it was a beautiful day, so I figured it would be a good equation to catch some chrome.

Not for me at least 

Admittedly, the flow was higher than I prefer (370-380s). Water was stained olive green, low vis. 

I was at one of the fords for a few hours. Only saw 3 taken. I talked with a few people and the fish were just not doing as much as anyone thought with a day like this and the water temp rising slightly. Anyone have any luck?

On a side note, am I the only one who feels like they are constantly snagging/losing jigs? I almost feel like I'm spending more money on jigs, etc. than I am on gas getting from Y'town to the river. I've tried to adjust the depth of my bobber and leader, but I still find an errant rock or whatever is down there. Any tips?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Just a Tip...

I do not want to insult your experience so if you already know how to do this..disregard but maybe it will help somebody else...facing the snag...hold your rod at 10-11 o clock with a tight line.......grab the line between the reel and the first eyelette like a bow string and pull it back....release the line and snap the rod forward at the same time....many times this will get you your bait back...especially after you get the timing down. I fish open hooked tube jigs in some nasty stuff and this keeps me from having to retie every 3 casts...Good Luck...


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Just a Tip...
> 
> I do not want to insult your experience so if you already know how to do this..disregard but maybe it will help somebody else...facing the snag...hold your rod at 10-11 o clock with a tight line.......grab the line between the reel and the first eyelette like a bow string and pull it back....release the line and snap the rod forward at the same time....many times this will get you your bait back...especially after you get the timing down. I fish open hooked tube jigs in some nasty stuff and this keeps me from having to retie every 3 casts...Good Luck...


I'm usually low on cash and time, so I don't get out to the rivers nearly as much as I want to. Any advice on how to not make me question the hour drive is always appreciated


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thunder is right on but also remember ur fishing the bottom of a river be be prepared to lose it all some days and then some more 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Found a phildo on the rock today with this steel!










Nforkoutfitters.com


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I feel ya bud! Today's conditions seemed pretty good. Seems like everyone I saw or talked to had trouble hooking up. I ended up only getting one and it was skipper lol


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

That line popping trick has saved me many a lures I like fishing mono in rocky situations for just that reason. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

almost played hooky and went down to the rock. well ,maybe next time.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Use a heavier leader....my buddy only uses jigs...quality jigs and 10# test. Always snags and rarely loses jigs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Was on the Rock yesterday as well, swung this fish up with a purple intruder.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Just a Tip...
> 
> I do not want to insult your experience so if you already know how to do this..disregard but maybe it will help somebody else...facing the snag...hold your rod at 10-11 o clock with a tight line.......grab the line between the reel and the first eyelette like a bow string and pull it back....release the line and snap the rod forward at the same time....many times this will get you your bait back...especially after you get the timing down. I fish open hooked tube jigs in some nasty stuff and this keeps me from having to retie every 3 casts...Good Luck...


I also lose my setups frequently to snags, will definitely give this technique a shot ThunderHawk! Question for you guys though: I use a 10# main line, float, then barrel swivel, 6# fluoro leader with shots staggered then a jig or spawn. I can't figure out why I regularly lose my float too (on main line) when my snags break off?

Oh and I went 1-1 on Rocky Monday evening after work, caught nice buck on pink SS.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your barrel swivel is breaking off on the mainline side and the line shoots back through the float. What kind of mainline and leader are you using?


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

JFeeds said:


> I had the day off and it was a beautiful day, so I figured it would be a good equation to catch some chrome.
> 
> Not for me at least
> 
> ...



I fished the lower end and landed 6 lost 3 more, fished from 8am till 11a.m. all were very good sized males


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Your barrel swivel is breaking off on the mainline side and the line shoots back through the float. What kind of mainline and leader are you using?


10# Vanish, swivel, 6# Trilene.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bucho said:


> 10# Vanish, swivel, 6# Trilene.


The vanish may be your problem. I tried it once as leader and did not like it and have heard of guys having problems also. If you wanna stick with Berkley switch them around. Get a heavier Trilene for your mainline and a smaller Vanish as your leader. Trilene will work but I would get a different leader material.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The vanish may be your problem. I tried it once as leader and did not like it and have heard of guys having problems also. If you wanna stick with Berkley switch them around. Get a heavier Trilene for your mainline and a smaller Vanish as your leader. Trilene will work but I would get a different leader material.


I'll give it a shot, thanks BD300. I didn't have nearly as many "float losses" when I was using 10# vanish, 4# fluoro. Of course then I lost 2 good steelhead in one day on breakoffs and upgraded to the 6#.

I didn't really think about my setup I described but its fluoro/mainline fluoro/leader, does that matter?


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I live over by the emerald necklace marina area in lakewood. ive never gone for steels before and was wondering if anyone could give some tips on how to fish for them and if i'm close to any spots that have fish. i was thinking mabye the dog park? anyways any help would be greatly appreciated. oh and i dont have a boat and can only shore fish and i do not have a fly rod. thanks again for any help!


----------

